# Co2 Tank's Perth



## blakie21 (18/10/11)

Hi guys,

Bought my keg setup and waiting for delivery D   ) now I just need a CO2 cylinder.

Anyone had any experiences with the keg king CO2 bottles on ebay. After checking a few threads it seems they are okay quality especially for the price (~180 for 2.6kg).

Main question is, anyone in perth know how hard these are to get filled? I noticed on the keg king website they mention some pretty close places to do a swap, but will this mean I swap for some crappy conditioned cylinders after buying a shiny new one? 

Cheers guys.


----------



## Aces High (18/10/11)

Blakie said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Bought my keg setup and waiting for delivery (     ) now I just need a CO2 cylinder.
> 
> ...



I've had one of the keg king ones for over a year. It seems fine so far. You can either have it swapped over or filled up. As mine was new I stuck with getting it filled. You usually just have to leave it with them for a couple of hours or overnight. 

In the northern suburbs you've got odens Auto in balcatta or brews r us (or something like that) in Greenwood that I know of.


----------



## blakie21 (18/10/11)

Aces High said:


> I've had one of the keg king ones for over a year. It seems fine so far. You can either have it swapped over or filled up. As mine was new I stuck with getting it filled. You usually just have to leave it with them for a couple of hours or overnight.
> 
> In the northern suburbs you've got odens Auto in balcatta or brews r us (or something like that) in Greenwood that I know of.



Awesome  live right next to balcatta! 

Cheers for that, wouldnt have known


----------



## Diesel80 (18/10/11)

Lol I live right near BRU in Greenwood, never knew they filled bottles.

I was going to drive to Malthouse in Welshpool!

Saved me fuel $$ there.

Cheers
D80


----------



## cdbrown (18/10/11)

Pressure Testing Service in Belmont does refills in the shop and also sells CO2 bottles (extinguisher). Call Paul on 94781160 and just let him know what it's for.


----------



## Aces High (18/10/11)

cdbrown said:


> Pressure Testing Service in Belmont does refills in the shop and also sells CO2 bottles (extinguisher). Call Paul on 94781160 and just let him know what it's for.



Pressure testing service in Belmont is really good, i usually go there. It doesn't hurt that they're a couple of km's away from my door either

Don't quote me on BRU, Im pretty sure they do refills, but have never tried. They actually have an members & friends open day this weekend $20 bucks for 4 hours of drinking (8 beers on tap) no affiliation, but I usually go along, just cant make it this time.


----------



## The Pope (18/10/11)

I just bought 2x 6kg keg king CO2 bottles on sunday afternoon off Ebay & they arrived today. Fast service and stamped 10/2011


----------



## markws (18/10/11)

+1 for paul in Belmont

MWS


----------



## WitWonder (18/10/11)

cdbrown said:


> Pressure Testing Service in Belmont does refills in the shop and also sells CO2 bottles (extinguisher). Call Paul on 94781160 and just let him know what it's for.



Not sure about the extinguisher part but I have a legitimate CO2 2.3kg bottle from Paul ($120? IIRC) which he swaps for $20.


----------



## mfeighan (19/10/11)

BRU does swaps dunno about refills
pretty pricey though 2.6kg $30 but if its just down the road convenience is worth it


----------



## cdbrown (19/10/11)

WitWonder said:


> Not sure about the extinguisher part but I have a legitimate CO2 2.3kg bottle from Paul ($120? IIRC) which he swaps for $20.



Perhaps it's just the 5kg bottles which are extinguishers with the dip tube removed. He's a good bloke - when I took mine in for a refill he checked all the seals and replaced where needed for free. I rang him last time to make sure he will be filling as it's not really worth his while to get the compressor running for a single refill.


----------



## cubbie (14/3/15)

Dredging up and old one here. Is Pressure Testing Service in Belmont still a god place to purchase a bottle and get refills? I am in West Perth asnd need something in the next week.


----------



## Hippy (14/3/15)

Not sure about the Belmont one but you can just exchange your empty for a full one at brewmart in bayswater. All the other brewshops in the northern suburbs actually take their bottles there to get filled.


----------



## Cervantes (14/3/15)

U-Brew-It in Joondalup will do refills.


----------



## Mitchlj73 (14/3/15)

Yes Cubbie, Pressure Testing Service in Belmont is still a good place for co2 cylinders, refills and testing, great knowledge, service, and reasonably priced.

Edited as spelt name incorrectly


----------



## cubbie (14/3/15)

Thanks for the responses. I do actually have to purchase a cylinder. suggestions on size? i have 6 kegs 4 on tap


----------



## Hippy (15/3/15)

Go a 6kg.


----------



## rude (15/3/15)

I have 6 kegs 3 taps I went the 6kg
Having probs getting more than 2 kegs on though


----------



## cubbie (16/3/15)

They have a 3.5kg and a 4.5kg which the guys said would do my 4 kegs a number of times.


----------



## nacnud (13/4/15)

What did you go with cubbie and what's he charging for a 4.5Kg, cubbie? I don't have any kegging gear yet but I'm trying to convince myself that I can afford it.


----------

